# Remote Programming/De-Programmiing



## Willyou (Feb 19, 2014)

Our TV/Cable Box/Sound System are all controlled (mostly) using the cable box remote which is an inexpensive programmable (with codes) remote control. The sound system is an older one but works good and codes are available so that the remote can be programmed for it. However, we mostly only control the sound system by turning it on/off (one button on remote turns all three components on/off simultaneously) and volume up/down. When programming the remote to function with the sound system, the code apparently assigns a number of buttons on the remote for some of the more common functions (such as volume). In doing this, some number keys on the remote are programmed to change mode for the sound system for CD, DVD, AM, FM, etc. Using the sound system as we do, there is no need for these functions and if we forget and leave the remote in "sound system" mode and try to change channels using the number keys, it will change the sound system mode and we cannot find any key on the remote that is programmed to reset it (it needs to remain on "digital"). 

I'm trying to figure a way to correct this (remembering to put the remote into "cable box" mode before changing channels would, of course, be the best and easiest fix). If we were to get a "learning" remote that is able to program individual keys or be programmed for macros, would we have the means to fix this? I think we would, at least, be able to program a key to return the sound system to the digital mode. Would there be a way to de-program the number keys? I'll end by saying that I'm not looking to spend a lot of money on a new remote. Learning remotes are available for $25 or less (would spend a little more but not much).

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, a learning remote would solve your problem. However, you have to get the right kind. One that only uses pre-set codes will get you nothing but the same problem you have now. What you want is a learning remote where you can program _each button separately_. This is typically accomplished by putting the two remotes head to head (i.e. the learning remote and the original remote for your AVR, cable box, etc.). Rather than try to describe how the process works,  go to this page and download the manual. On Pg. 89 you’ll find directions with pictures on how a button-by-button learning remote is programmed.

The program process is a bit tedious, but once it’s done you could have on a single “page”: 
* Power and volume for the ARV
* Channel-changing and menu navigation for the cable box
* Input select for the TV, etc. 
So, no having to remember to change “pages” for the different components.

In addition I’d recommend a remote that can run macros. With a macro function you can program a “power up” macro - one button on the remote that will:
* Turn on the AVR
* Turn on the TV
* Turn on the cable box
* Switch the AVR to the right input, etc. 

The bad news, I don’t think you’re going to find this type of remote for $25. I expect that most after-market remotes with these features will cost at least $100. Your best bet might be to pick up a used Yamaha remote on ebay that has these features. They were made for specific receivers but are actually very powerful learning remotes in their own right that can easily function as a universal remote.

My favorite is the RAV228 because different button groups are different colors, which enhances navigation compared to a remote with a sea of black buttons. The RAV229 features backlighting which is helpful in totally dark rooms, but overall is not as flexible as the 228. If you prefer a slim remote, check the RAV372, or the backlit RAV352 that came with the RX-V2500 receiver. These are just my favorites of the type, but any similar Yamaha remote will do what you want; just make sure that it has recessed buttons labeled “Learn” and “Macro.”

If you’re patient you should be able to pick up any of these remotes for about $50 on ebay.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Willyou (Feb 19, 2014)

Wayne,
Thanks for the helpful information. It's good to know that the learning type will do what I need. Is it best to start with the codes and then modify or add individual keys? Or, start from scratch programming all the keys individually (sounds very tedious)? If the codes program a key that you don't want, can you de-program it or do you need to replace it's program with another?

I took a quick look around for Yamaha remotes on Ebay and Amazon. There is an rav228 on Ebay for under $50 and Amazon has a "replacement" rav228 for about $23. I assume the latter is a new item built to replicate the original. Do you know anything about these? I'm not adverse to paying more for the "original" if the "replacements" are not good. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Most cable remotes let you lock volume to one device. So if you're in tv, DVD, or cable the remote will still send volume control to your stereo. 

If you have the programming instructions for the remote you'll be able to find that info.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Willyou said:


> Is it best to start with the codes and then modify or add individual keys? Or, start from scratch programming all the keys individually (sounds very tedious)? If the codes program a key that you don't want, can you de-program it or do you need to replace it's program with another?


You can start with the manufacturer codes and then program individual keys in addition, as needed.




> I took a quick look around for Yamaha remotes on Ebay and Amazon. There is an rav228 on Ebay for under $50 and Amazon has a "replacement" rav228 for about $23. I assume the latter is a new item built to replicate the original. Do you know anything about these? I'm not adverse to paying more for the "original" if the "replacements" are not good.


Ultimately I’m sure they are all original factory remotes. With perhaps a hundred million different remotes on the market, I doubt anyone has figured out which ones are ripe for the knock-off market.  

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Willyou (Feb 19, 2014)

rab-byte,
Sound is not my problem. If I forget that the remote is in sound system mode and I hit some numbers to change channel, I end up changing some settings on the sound system that I don't want changed and there are no remote buttons programmed to put it back.

Wayne,
I think I'll look into the "replacement" models. If there is some sort of warranty and if programming instructions come with it, it may be a good buy.
Thanks again.

By the way. I recently built a cherry equipment cabinet for the TV and all other equipment. I didn't want an open or glass front. Someone here recommended that I get an IR repeater system. I did that. It didn't cost much from Amazon and it works great. My thanks goes out to that person. This is a very friendly helpful forum.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I see. 
I guess my point is you should never have to put into aux/sound mode.


----------



## Willyou (Feb 19, 2014)

Ah! Missed your point. I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## Willyou (Feb 19, 2014)

rab-byte said:


> I see.
> Most cable remotes let you lock volume to one device. So if you're in tv, DVD, or cable the remote will still send volume control to your stereo.
> 
> If you have the programming instructions for the remote you'll be able to find that info.
> ...


I had seen that in the instructions before. It was so poorly written, on first read it was hard to understand what the function was intended to do. After reading several more times, I got the volume lock to work. Not having to change to the Aux mode to change volume really helps with day to day operation. I still would like to occasionally access some other sound system features without reaching for its dedicated remote. So, I will likely still look into getting a learning remote. But, for now, your suggestion helps a lot.
Thanks


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy to help. 
I'm usually in favor of higher end remotes but a harmony 650 is a really good option for you.


----------



## Willyou (Feb 19, 2014)

Now that I have the vol lock function working we will probably not do anything about getting a learning remote for a while. I've got your recommendation noted, however. When we are ready to get one, we'll look at the harmony. My wife will have to decide what she likes and doesn't between the harmony and yamaha [maybe we'll get one of each; his and hers  ]. 
Thanks


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

His and her remotes rarely work as expected. If you want that then pick an uber simple remote like one of the $10-20 universal remotes or jump into a control system like Savant or Control4.


----------



## Willyou (Feb 19, 2014)

> His and her remotes rarely work as expected.


Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...gramming-de-programmiing-2.html#ixzz3JU6j3xZj

Can you elaborate?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Most macro based remotes keep track of the power states of devices. When you execute a macro like "watch blu-ray" the remote sends a series of commands:

TV - power (on)
Blu-ray - power (on)
TV - HDMI2

The remote then operates with volume control being fed to the TV with all other controls going to the blu-ray. 

What can happen is if the TV or blu-ray don't have separate on/off commands when another person grabs a second remote they would have to execute the same macro to also control the blu-ray. When this second macro is executed if one of the devices power command is sent is a toggle (one command for on and off, think your blu-day power button) the device may turn off instead. 

You can avoid this if all your equipment has discreet codes for input and power but it's hit and miss with lower and mid range equipment. 

Simple learning remotes are find as you would simply press DVD on the remote and its buttons would work as a blu-ray remote, no macro. Higher end control systems track equipment statice external to the remote and push that statics to all remotes so they don't get out of sync. 

That's it in a nutshell.


----------



## Willyou (Feb 19, 2014)

Interesting stuff. I had no idea that the high end remotes did that. 
Thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

The more stuff in the equipment stack the more important good quality control becomes. The interface (remote) is typically the only part of the system you touch, interact with, if it's not right your experience is seriously impacted.


----------

